

802.11 Packets in Packets: A Standard-Compliant Exploit of Layer 1 - sp332
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/events/4766.en.html

======
fragsworth
Fortunately this attack is for 802.11b, which is becoming outdated (it is
slower than many DSL/Cable Internet connections). I'd like to know if a
similar attack is possible on the newer versions of the protocol.

~~~
bluehavana
Travis is investigating physical layer attacks on most popular protocols,
including Ethernet. He talked about it at RECon.

